# The love's of my life



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

I really feel blessed with Sunny and Serenity. I have my times were I want to rangle there necks (of course I wouldn't do that, lol) but I adore these two with all my heart. I've been thinking about everything lately, I've spent more time then normal with them. I value these two so much, I love how they mesh so well. I always thought for awhile that I preferred Serenity but I don't. I did favor Sunny over Guage when they were together but Sunny and Serenity.. They are a mix of what I want in my dogs, quite equally. I sometimes think a few years from now, it scares me to know Sunny will be gone before Serenity. It's so long away but he's my starter dog, that dog that I matched/match so well with. I don't worry about Serenity as much, yet, she's still so young. The only peace is, I can talk to Sunny and all my future dogs but still. 

Beside's those depressing thoughts, I took some photo's today and a week ago. 

My heart really belongs to these two. I see my dogs as family, as my friends. I value them as my equals and I always will. I understand there dogs and have different things about them and I love that about dogs, they arn't humans. I always know they'll be here for me, no matter what.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

A dog with two body's


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Her lovely new crate;


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Life is so easy with them, it worries me about owning more dogs in the future. I'll admit, I like my dogs just as these two are but I know I may not be so lucky one day, lol. I know I'll love all dogs I own though and I'll grow and become more experienced. Good thing is, I don't have to worry about that for many more years. 

So, for now, I will focus on the now and worry about the future as it comes.

and I'll continue to enjoy each day with these two.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Aww thats beautiful :biggrin: I love your dogs!! You get such awesome photos of them!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I love the last three. Extreme bitey face goes to "Oh hi, mom! We love each other" :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks like two extremely happy pups you've got there!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Tahlz said:


> Life is so easy with them, it worries me about owning more dogs in the future. I'll admit, I like my dogs just as these two are but I know I may not be so lucky one day, lol. I know I'll love all dogs I own though and I'll grow and become more experienced. Good thing is, I don't have to worry about that for many more years.
> 
> So, for now, I will focus on the now and worry about the future as it comes.
> 
> and I'll continue to enjoy each day with these two.


They are so beautiful! And enjoy them now, they will be with you such a short time. The way to honor the dogs you love today is to give a good home to another dog tomorrow.


----------



## ILOVEDANES (Oct 13, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha I love the faces they make when they're playing! They look so happy!


----------



## team2012 (Oct 13, 2011)

*I like them*

recently,I just want to feed one dog because I am too lonely. when i see your dog, I really want to have one.:smile:


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Those are some great action shots. I know how you feel my doxies are turning 10 but I try not to think of it too much.


----------

